# Humming from sound system



## nziain (Nov 15, 2011)

I've installed a p h hobbies sound unit but I am getting a humming / crackling noise from speaker, I've tried another speaker and doesn't change with being enclosed or with sound adjustment any ideas to fix this issue?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be the battery is not charged/bad if one exists.


----------



## nziain (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, seemed to help traced to faulty plug on pcb from battery connection


----------



## nziain (Nov 15, 2011)




----------

